# ...another homemade bow stand



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I just finished making a new bow stand for practising at home.










It's made from an old, surplus, all metal, floodlight stand. The central pole was cut down to suit and now acts as an arrow holder / quiver, and has the bow holder mount attached to the top. It has fold up / out, "click-lock" legs that are mounted from the bottom of the central pole.



















The bow holder part is made from two 5" lengths of 1/2" threaded rod, 1/2" Nyloc nuts, 2 normal 1/2" nuts, and 2, 3" x 1" x 3mm steel flat bar, bent in the middle, at a slight angle, to accommadate the curve of the central pole and two appropriate holes on either end for the threaded rod to go through. It is finished with 2 x 10mm long lengths of 5/16" fuel line to act as end / bumperstops, then overlaid over the Nyloc nut's to the end / bumper stops with 16mm, flat black, hot melt glue lined, heatshrink tubing, shrunk and fixed into place to help protect the finish on the bow. It's quite sturdy and has been wind tested, with a bow on it, to 44km/h, due to ex-tropical cyclone Tasha, that is degenerating in the area at present, not that I shoot in that sort of wind, but I thought a wind test at those speeds would help in it's R&D...

The camo is "Mossy Oak Brush" pattern, printed on an A4 sized paper sticker sheet, then liberally coated with clear automotive paint to stop the water-based ink from running and to weatherproof seal it, cut to size, then I weather-sealed the cut edges with brush-on "super / crazy" glue to also help stop the edges from lifting with age.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

...oh, I almost forgot, the central pole also has a short length of foam water pipe insulation or "lagging", to help stop any noise coming from the legs rattling against the central pole during transportation, the legs are adequately secured against the foam "lagging" with a rubber thick band.


----------



## hoyt1919 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## TEAM LANDRETH (Sep 2, 2010)

That's a cool bow stand! The camo is a nice touch...


----------



## Tpr430 (Oct 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

TEAM LANDRETH said:


> That's a cool bow stand! The camo is a nice touch...


Yeah, I thought so too, I had the camo sheet surplus from another project, and I thought, one can never have too many things in camo, to the distaste of my partner. 

Mossy Oak Brush is one of my favorite camo's, as usually it matches our normally dead and / or dried grass paddocks, but lately, with all this rain we've had, I've been using Realtree APG and Hardwoods Green when hunting, but I haven't got any stickers sheet printed up in that pattern yet.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job I like how it folds up and is portable!

Hutch


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

I was originally thinking of buying an "archery stand-by" on eBay.









http://www.bowstands.com/

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280607780749&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

But after doing some research on the website, it is still quite bulky, as it comes in two pieces, and you still have to fill the bottom with sand to weight the base down with, so it doesn't tip over with just the weight of the bow on it, so in my opinion, it's not very practical to use on a hunt, especially if you wanted to use it in a blind of some sort, because it doesn't look very packable and if you remove the sand from the base to make it lighter to carry in a pack, you still have to find something to re-fill it with, when you get to where you are going. 

My adaption seemed to be a better option because of the weight and size factor and ulimately, I made it for virtually nothing


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm contemplating the idea of putting a small, tray on the side of the stand, to put my t-handle release on while I go pull the arrows from the target, maybe a drink holder on the side of the central post to rest a can of drink in, which would also help to balance the weight when the bow is on. Dunno yet, I'll have to think about it and take a look around in the shed for something to adapt.

So stay tuned, as I reckon this is going to be a "work in progress" type project.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice! I like it!


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

I thought about just buying this one: 

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...e_Expedite_Bow_Butler&aID=503AB4&merchID=4006

for $50 it appears to be functional.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

...that just looks like a semi-hard case for a pull apart fishing rod, with a pair of swing out legs attached to the top and a couple of hooks attached to said legs to hold the bow. It's a pretty nifty idea actually. I was looking for a case like that earlier, just to use as an arrow transportation tube.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

...actually, I'll quite often use fishing gear to house archery stuff. I use trout fly cases to store my broadheads and neoprene rifle butt, shell holders for armguards.

...anything is fair game to me.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

...seems like the cup holder is a "no go", no where really to mount it permanently, I might try to make a "slip on" type one, as I have a few spare cupholders that hang from the window gap on the door, or I might do away with it all together and just put a small tray on the side somewhere instead.


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Nice stand you built there.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

...well I've finished the adaptions, including mounting a cup holder to the side on my bow stand.










The cup holder is removable, so it doesn't break off during transport, 'cause it's only made of thin plastic, but other than holding a can of drink or a travelling mug of coffee (which I'm usually never without), it can hold my t-handle release while I'm pulling arrows from the target. Been using the stand most of this week while practising at home, and it's been very handy.

I also had to re-do the cushioning on the bolts, that the bow rests on, as the original fuel line was found to be too thick, and making the bow sit upright on the stand, therefore making the stand unstable on slopping or un-even ground. The new method has just one thicknes of hot melt glue lined, 16mm black heatshrink to allow the bow to sit at more of an angle, therefore lowering the centre of gravity and making it more stable on sloping or un-even ground. The addition of some short lengths of fuel line slipped onto the ends of the bolts, act as end stoppers / bumpers and assist in keeping the bow from falling off the stand if accidently knocked, which has happened occasionally during the last week.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice job on the stand. The one I want is made by a guy on here, the Quick Stand Bow Stand.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=497280
But the guy isn't makeing them anymore.
Don.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice - I like the one you built better than the one on eBay


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

zestycj7 said:


> Nice job on the stand. The one I want is made by a guy on here, the Quick Stand Bow Stand.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=497280
> But the guy isn't makeing them anymore.
> Don.


Why did he quit making them, they look like a great stand?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

It's my guess he kind of got to big to fast with building them and couldn't keep up, that and health issues.
Don.





Wicked Tin said:


> Why did he quit making them, they look like a great stand?


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

The "Quickstand" looks like a very simple and efficient design, but after reading the thread, I have to agree, it sounds like he got too big, too soon, and just couldn't keep up with customer demand, plus compounded with the induced stress and health issues, I'm not surprised he pulled out. But if he still own's the pending patent, maybe he should do a deal with a manufacturing company to make them under licence, and he could just receive patent royalties from the sales. I'm sure there would be a company in China or somewhere that would be interested in flooding the world market with them.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

It was the health issue. I am back and getting the kinks worked out with AT. I have found a company here in the usa to build them.


----------



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

shovelhead80 said:


> It was the health issue. I am back and getting the kinks worked out with AT. I have found a company here in the usa to build them.


Glad to hear your doing better. I would be interested in one of the quickstand's


----------



## sticknstrang (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cool bowstand, nice job sir!


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice


----------

